# Metal Roofs



## RooferD (Aug 25, 2011)

Is anybody here working with residential metal roofing? Hope this isn't taboo because I don't see any topics for it. I have been looking around my area and there are not a lot companies installing metal roofs in my area but there is a lot of competition for traditional roofing. I am thinking about going into the metal roofing business and wonder if there's any hidden costs I not thinking about. I have most of the tools I think I would need from traditional roofing but what other expenses besides insurance and metal working tools could there be. Also is anybody familiar with San Jose roofing contractors because I have been considering using them for this project?


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Sep 15, 2008)

How much experience do you have installing the many multitudes of varieties of different metal roofing systems so far?

Tinner666 is one member who happens to do a lot of metal with a great deal of expertice.

Ed


----------



## Grumpy (Oct 29, 2008)

Some things to consider before takiing the leap. What TYPE of metal roof? There are lots of different types from metal shingles to metal panels. They don't install anything alike. Another thing to think about is WHY nobody else is installing metal roofs? Metal roofing can be very very expensive upfront when compared to shingles. A good quality metal roof should last longer than shingles though but not many people can pay triple or quadruple what an asphalt shingle roof would cost for a standing seam Kynar roof.

Just some things to think about.


----------



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

I would say the "hidden costs" are that if you dont know what your doing, the only way to repair some poorly installed metal roofs is to replace them.


----------



## brianshaw (Jan 21, 2013)

I agree with you, Even many of my neighbors are getting metal roofs, so they have also suggested me to get one. I think still its new and there are not much people doing this type of roofing.


----------



## stombaugh85 (Jan 27, 2013)

Most the roofs I do are steel. Since the OP posted this 2 years ago I'm sure he has things figured out by now. Here are some hidden cost I will share with you guys

1 Must by a pair of nibblers, plan on spending 700+ for a good pair. I recommend trump. Phein is good also but the tips dont last as long. The hitachi, dewalt and bosch are all underpowered . Do NOT cut stel with saw. You can buy a shear but your limited to just straight cuts then.
2. Get a few good impact drivers and many batteries
3. Probally already have it but get a good magnet to pick up the shavings from cutting the steel
4 Good kevlar gloves and get a pair of cougar paws for boots. You can walk a 6/12 with those in the rain or up to a 10/12 dry. Steel roofs are very slippery.
**Additional cost for customers- In colder regions you must get snow-jacks. These are very pricey. They must be installed over doors and along eaves. 
* You must lower gutters in colder regions. Outside of gutters should plain out with the roof line or even slightly below. If not the sliding snow will take them out in no time.
Thats it for now


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

So much spam


----------



## kcroofing (Feb 9, 2013)

I'm seeing a lot more metal roofing in my area. Definitely growing in popularity.


----------

